# iptables-restore: unable to initializetable 'nat'

## someone12345

After some updates and rebooting the machine after a couple of weeks iptables has some problem:

```
# /etc/init.d/iptables start

 * Service iptables starting

iptables-restore v1.3.5: iptables-restore: unable to initializetable 'nat'

Error occurred at line: 8

Try `iptables-restore -h' or 'iptables-restore --help' for more information.                                                                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  iptables failed to start

```

I tried to compile the iptables stuff as module but still do have this issue.

Does somebody know what's wrong here?

----------

## Hu

What kernel are you running?  You can get it through emerge --info, which will also give us a good overview of the system.

What is the output of zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz?

----------

## someone12345

that's a lot of information...

```
#  zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-tcn"

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_REORDER=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=y

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=y

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_TUNING=y

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_STREAM_URB_COUNT=32

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_STREAM_BUF_SIZE=512

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_QUERY_INTERVAL=250

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_ENABLE_RC_INPUT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_RC_QUERY_INTERVAL=50

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

```

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8-tcn x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8-tcn x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 May 2007 07:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/package.excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac ac acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt curl dbus directfb dri dvb dvd dvdr encode fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gcj gdbm gif glitz glut gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas kerberos lcms libg++ mad mhash midi mikmod mng mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre pdf perl pic png postgres ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sasl sdl session spell spl sqlite sse3 ssl tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

----------

## moocha

You have built your kernel without NAT and MASQUERADE support (CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE and CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP), so it would be an awfully big surprise if the nat table were present  :Smile: . Please select the appropiate targets in the kernel Netfilter configuration and rebuild and install the modules (there's no need to reboot if you've built Netfilter support as modules).

----------

## someone12345

That's because these options aren't available:

```
# zgrep CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

```

----------

## moocha

 *someone12345 wrote:*   

> That's because these options aren't available:
> 
> ```
> # zgrep CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 What kernel are you using?

For 2.6, launch the kernel configuration and go to Networking -> Networking options -> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) -> IP: Netfilter Configuration. You will see the following two options:

1. CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE (MASQUERADE target support), which depends upon the following being enabled:CONFIG_NET (Networking support)CONFIG_INET (TCP/IP networking)CONFIG_NETFILTER (Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter))and either CONFIG_NF_NAT (Full NAT, can be found on the same page)or CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT (Full NAT when Connection tracking has been enabled too - this is the preferred option).

2. CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP (NETMAP target support), which depends upon the following being enabled:CONFIG_NET (Networking support)CONFIG_INET (TCP/IP networking)CONFIG_NETFILTER (Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter))and either CONFIG_NF_NAT (Full NAT, can be found on the same page)or CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT (Full NAT when Connection tracking has been enabled too - this is the preferred option).

Edit: I advise you do the following: Compile all iptables kernel support as modules (there is no downside to doing this and it will make your life easier), i.e. press M on all options in the netfilter section. That way you're highly unlikely to go wrong.

----------

## someone12345

 *moocha wrote:*   

> and either CONFIG_NF_NAT (Full NAT, can be found on the same page)or CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT (Full NAT when Connection tracking has been enabled too - this is the preferred option).
> 
> Don't have these two either:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

